# Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close!



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey everyone, I need some help here. I'm completely out of ideas so I turn to fellow homelink users. I've been working on this all day (literally) and I'm about to call it quits.
Situation:
I purchased a homelink visor and installed it in my MK4 GLI. I was able to program it to my in-law's garage opener. I've tested all 3 buttons and they work as they should.
However, at my own home, I've had no luck with the "rolling code" portion of the setup. I've gotten buttons 1 and 2 to learn my opener. The step that I'm stuck on is the part where I have to hit learn on the opener itself, and then run back to the car and hit the corresponding visor 3 times until the door moves.
Per instructions on another thread, I've erased my opener codes and tried making the homelink visor learn the codes first. I've been able to program my 3 remotes successfully, just not my homelink visor. I hit the learn button, go back on my visor, hit and hold button 1. It flashes rapidly until it turns solid. I release, and repeat. I keep doing it but it doesn't respond. It never actually closes or opens the garage door.
I've called my garage company and homelink support. They both walked me through the same set of instructions. I've gathered that what I'm doing is correct, and they were unable to assist me further.
I have no idea what else to do at this point.
Praying to the vortex gods now ...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (imajeanius)*

Read the FAQs at the top of the forum and you'll find this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1299941


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks but i've already read through every thread i could find regarding programming my homelink. i wouldn't have posted if i didn't have any other ideas.
i just can't seem to figure out why the homelink won't "learn" the rolling code after i hit the learn button. i know it should work because i can program an "empty" transmitter during that time, but the homelink won't.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (imajeanius)*

Is this the factory visor and if so who did the install? Are you sure you got all the necessary parts for the install? You do realize you are posting your situation in the Touareg forum rather then the MK forum? If it is the factory visor and is installed correctly it should work with rolling code openers. I have had three vehicals with this installed from the factory and not had an issue programing any of them for a rolling code opener.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Is this the factory visor and if so who did the install? Are you sure you got all the necessary parts for the install? You do realize you are posting your situation in the Touareg forum rather then the MK forum? If it is the factory visor and is installed correctly it should work with rolling code openers. I have had three vehicals with this installed from the factory and not had an issue programing any of them for a rolling code opener. 

Thanks for the response. I understand that I'm posting in the Touareg forum, but the fact of the matter is, almost all of the informative threads relating to homelink originated from the Touareg forum. Since I retrofitted the homelink visor into my MK4 (which obviously didn't come with it from the factory), I'd probably end up with a bunch of useless and smarta$$ comments.
Now back to the matter at hand. I installed the visor myself. I purchased it with a 3pin-2pin adapter. All I did was undo my existing visor, plug in the adapter, plug in the homelink visor, and remounted the visor. The vanity light works, and as I mentioned, I successfully programmed another garage opener (one without a rolling code) using all 3 buttons.
As the topic states, I'm very close. I'm on the last step of programming my own garage opener, which has a rolling code. For whatever reason, I just can't get the homelink visor to pick up on the learning process. I press the learn button, and it starts to blink. I understand I need to then go back to the car and press the desired homelink button down (for about 2-3 sec) release, and repeat, until the door starts to respond.
I know the learning procedure works because I can program my "empty" transmitters without a problem using the exact same steps just mentioned.
I'm at a loss because I can't confidently rule out either the homelink visor, or the garage door opener itself. They both work independently, just not with each other.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (imajeanius)*

If I read your OP correctly, I think you have correctly proceeded through the process, but to be sure, I offer the following:
We just bought a new Lexus this week to stable with our Touareg and and fumbled the Homelink programming with the same results that you relate.
There are 3 physical parts to the system....the opener unit....the handheld remote that works the opener....and the homelink unit in the vehicle. 
You must program the Homelink unit with the handheld remote before you try to get the Homelink to learn the rolling codes from the opener.
If you haven't done this, then try it. If you have done the first step, then I am as stumped as you are.
Good luck

Rick


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks for the response ... i have programmed the handheld transmitter (the big one not the smaller keychain sized one) to my homelink visor. it went from a slow blink to a rapid blink. then to confirm that i have a rolling code, i press the button again, and it blinks rapid to solid.
so like i said, i know i'm on the last step. everyone i've talked to says i'm doing exactly what i'm supposed to be doing, and cannot assist me any further.
i'm stumped too ... <sigh>


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (imajeanius)*

FWIW, I have had my struggles with homelink programming my A6, Q7, 328, Touareg, and mother-in-laws Cayenne. I can offer this advice, while several of those vehicles took multiple attempts to get the homelink unit to recognize the original remote control I have never used the "learn" button on any of the garage door openers. This has worked for me on four different brands of openers.
All I do is clear all codes in the homelink by holding button 1 and 3 for 30 seconds until I get a rapid flash. Hold the original door remote up to the homelink and simultaneously hold down the homelink button I want to program and the original remote control button. This step can work the first time or take me 20 minutes to get it to recognize. 
Anyway, thought I would toss it out there.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (markitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markitzero* »_FWIW, I have had my struggles with homelink programming my A6, Q7, 328, Touareg, and mother-in-laws Cayenne. I can offer this advice, while several of those vehicles took multiple attempts to get the homelink unit to recognize the original remote control I have never used the "learn" button on any of the garage door openers. This has worked for me on four different brands of openers.
All I do is clear all codes in the homelink by holding button 1 and 3 for 30 seconds until I get a rapid flash. Hold the original door remote up to the homelink and simultaneously hold down the homelink button I want to program and the original remote control button. This step can work the first time or take me 20 minutes to get it to recognize. 
Anyway, thought I would toss it out there.

thanks but i'm past that point. that process is exactly what i did with the non-rolling code garage door opener. however, i have a rolling code opener. i know that because once i program the transmitter to my desired homelink button, it blinks rapid to solid when i depress it. i also know i need to do more because nothing works at that point.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (imajeanius)*

Ok, how about 1 more possibility....

After pressing the learn button on the opener, try pressing the homelink button twice about a second apart. press for a long second, wait a second, then press again for a second. It may even take a third press to get things working.
With that, I am toast.
Rick


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_After pressing the learn button on the opener, try pressing the homelink button twice about a second apart. press for a long second, wait a second, then press again for a second. It may even take a third press to get things working.
Rick

If I remember right, this is what I had to do to get my rolling-code opener to work.
Good luck!
Matt


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_Ok, how about 1 more possibility....

After pressing the learn button on the opener, try pressing the homelink button twice about a second apart. press for a long second, wait a second, then press again for a second. It may even take a third press to get things working.
With that, I am toast.
Rick

i have already tried that. i've tried rapidly pressing the desired homelink button, holding it down until it blinks from rapid to solid, and a combination. nothing seems to be picking up the learning. i'm going to try another rolling code garage next week and see what happens.
i want to give up but it's driving me absolutely insane


----------



## Silver VR6 Corrado (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (imajeanius)*

Is your Garage Door Opener a newer 315MHz? They wont recognize the homelink/older Rolling codes universal remotes.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (Silver VR6 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver VR6 Corrado* »_Is your Garage Door Opener a newer 315MHz? They wont recognize the homelink/older Rolling codes universal remotes.

oh my god i think you may be on to something here. on the back of my main transmitter, the frequency listed is 390/315MHz codedodger.
do you have any more information in regards to the incompatabilities of the 315MHz frequency and the older homelink/rolling codes universal remotes?
i haven't found anything about this and i've even spoke with homelink reps and never did they mention anything about this, and i told them i was on 315MHz.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (imajeanius)*

I don't know what brand of GDO you have, but I just found this on Genie's website by doing a Google search:

_Quote, originally posted by *Genie GDO website* »_ 
GENIE GARAGE DOOR OPENER DUAL FREQUENCY (390MHz/315MHz) REMOTES
About Dual Frequency Remote Transmitters
Some new Genie / Overhead Door Garage Door Openers (GDO) feature a unique dual frequency remote control system for reliable service in today's crowded airwaves. Overcrowded airwaves may intermittently interfere with GDO's remote control system. The dual frequency feature greatly reduces the possibility of unwanted interference. 
The receiver in the GDO's powerhead can receive signals at 315 AND 390 MHz. The Receiver will NOT operate at both frequencies at the same time. The remotes are factory set at 315 MHz.
Switch your remote control frequency when:
-Remote does not have adequate range.
-Remote works inconsistently with fresh battery installed - LED feedback lights up when pressing button.
-Programming your car's HomeLink© system.
*To Program a HomeLink© device:
(These Garage Door Openers are HomeLink© Compatible.)*
Use a small flat screwdriver to switch the frequency selector to 390 MHz.
Follow the HomeLink© instructions in your car owner's manual.
Reset the remote control frequency to 315 MHz for everyday use.

Good Luck!
Matt


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_I don't know what brand of GDO you have, but I just found this on Genie's website by doing a Google search:
Good Luck!
Matt

Thanks Matt. I have an Overhead Door SilentMax opener, and I have that same set of instructions in my manual.
I've set the transmitters to 390MHz to program my homelink, and then set it back to 315MHz for normal use. I still can't get homelink to learn the rolling code.
This sucks.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (imajeanius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imajeanius* »_
i have already tried that. i've tried rapidly pressing the desired homelink button, holding it down until it blinks from rapid to solid, and a combination. nothing seems to be picking up the learning. i'm going to try another rolling code garage next week and see what happens.
i want to give up but it's driving me absolutely insane

First off, I don't think homelinks ever learn rolling codes. They learn the last code from the rolling transmitter, and the receiver in the garage door opener response to it even though it's not rolling. Also, when you hold it down long enough for it to blink rapid, you've put the homelink in code learning mode. Basically, I would gues you're holding it too long. I've just reprogrammed three of these as we replaced our garage door opener.
Here are the steps:
1. program the homelink to a matched remote opener per the instructions. If I remember correctly, you hold the button until it starts to blink rapidly. Then, press and hold the transmitter you're trying to copy about 6 inches in front of it. It should blink more rapidly. It's now programmed.
2. Go to the opener and press the learn button
3. Go to the home link and press it and only hold it long enough for the light to blink. If you hold it too long, you put the home link in learn mode again, so try and avoid doing this. You may need to do this three times.
That should do it.


_Modified by Ted K at 8:41 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Homelink programming problem ... please help I'm so close! (Silver VR6 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver VR6 Corrado* »_Is your Garage Door Opener a newer 315MHz? They wont recognize the homelink/older Rolling codes universal remotes.

Not entirely true, mine works fine, on three different home links.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

Ted K, I appreciate your input as well. However, I'm certain that I'm not holding it too long. I have to hold the single button a heck of a long time before it gets erased. I'm definitely not holding it that long.
It's gotta be something else ...


----------



## barrijm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (imajeanius)*

This may sound stupid, but I had to install new batteries in my garage door remote to get homelink to work for me.. This may not be your problem, but it is worth a try.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

i've installed a few different sets of new batteries so yea, i don't think that's the problem.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you had Homelink walk you through it while you are actually doing it. I had some problems the last time and had them on the phone when I did it. That was after doing it successfully without them on my 2004.
Nothing to add other than what has already been covered, but you may want to talk to Homelink while you actually do it if you have not done that already.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks for the pointer, but unfortunately, i've had them on the phone and they weren't able to figure out why it wasn't completing. i've spoke with both the garage door manufacturer, and homelink, over the phone, while trying to program it.
i'm going to try to do my friends opener tonight and see what the results are.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

so i just programmed my friend's garage opener. it has a rolling code and i got it working in under 3 min.
there must be something up with my opener ... <sigh>


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (imajeanius)*

There is a way around this if you think it's the opener. There is a web site (aaaremotes.com) that you can replace the wall button with one that has an antenna and rolling codes. It also has a learn button. You could replace this (costs $45) and then program your homelink to this. I did it once with an old opener we had that had dip switches and wasn't programable to the homelink. Worked for 4 years until the opener broke recently. In fact, I still have the button if you want to make me an offer on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check it out. If this doesn't work for your opener, possibly you can find a work around here. Hope this helps.
Here's what I'm talking about:
http://www.aaaremotes.com/lifgardoorop7.html

_Modified by Ted K at 8:14 AM 11-6-2007_


_Modified by Ted K at 8:15 AM 11-6-2007_


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

i'm not sure what that replacement door opener receiver is for ... or how that will change anything. i'm going to do a little bit of reading.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

The last time I had a homelink problem I thought I was pressing the learn button on the opener itself hard enough since I had it done it once before with no problems on my 2004.
It turned out I had not this second time when programming the homelink on my 2006 and once I did press it hard enough it worked fine.
One of those things where I did it right the first time on my 2004, but was not doing it right the second time on the 2006. I am sure you have already done this.
Also, try homelink again....sometimes you get a more experienced tech who knows other questions to ask.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_The last time I had a homelink problem I thought I was pressing the learn button on the opener itself hard enough since I had it done it once before with no problems on my 2004.
It turned out I had not this second time when programming the homelink on my 2006 and once I did press it hard enough it worked fine.
One of those things where I did it right the first time on my 2004, but was not doing it right the second time on the 2006. I am sure you have already done this.
Also, try homelink again....sometimes you get a more experienced tech who knows other questions to ask.

yea i would consider not pressing the learn button hard enough, but the thing is, i can get the handheld transmitters to respond to the learn button, just not the homelink visor. therefore, i know the learn button works, and i know it's being pressed correctly. i've also considered what i'm pressing is not the learn button, because nothing is labeled, but that has to be since it's the one i press to reprogram the transmitter.
i'll have to give homelink another call i guess ...


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (imajeanius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imajeanius* »_i'm not sure what that replacement door opener receiver is for ... or how that will change anything. i'm going to do a little bit of reading.

The replacement button receiver is for when you cannot synch, for whatever reason, a homelink type memorizing transmitter with a built in receiver in a door opener. In essence, the receiver is now in the wall button, and when you press your homelink, it's activating the wall button as if someone is pressing it. It's seemless, and will work the same way as synching your homelink to your garage door opener. You just have to replace the wall button, press the learn button on the new wall opener and synch the homelink. Like I indicated, I had an old style opener at one point that worked on dip switches. Clearly, I was not able to synch the homelink to this, so I used the replacement receiver wall button, and it worked for 4 years until the opener broke and needed to be replaced with a newer variety.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_
The replacement button receiver is for when you cannot synch, for whatever reason, a homelink type memorizing transmitter with a built in receiver in a door opener. In essence, the receiver is now in the wall button, and when you press your homelink, it's activating the wall button as if someone is pressing it. It's seemless, and will work the same way as synching your homelink to your garage door opener. You just have to replace the wall button, press the learn button on the new wall opener and synch the homelink. Like I indicated, I had an old style opener at one point that worked on dip switches. Clearly, I was not able to synch the homelink to this, so I used the replacement receiver wall button, and it worked for 4 years until the opener broke and needed to be replaced with a newer variety.

thanks for the explanation, it makes a lot more sense now. i think that may be the way to go as a last resort.
the only problem is, it says it'll work with a 3 wire wall control system only. i've only got 2 wires coming out from the wall ...


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (imajeanius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imajeanius* »_
thanks for the explanation, it makes a lot more sense now. i think that may be the way to go as a last resort.
the only problem is, it says it'll work with a 3 wire wall control system only. i've only got 2 wires coming out from the wall ...

Wasn't sure what brand opener you have, but they have reasonably priced accessories for all brands. Check it out as you may find a work around that's suitable and seemless once you get it hooked up.


----------



## Max's Touareg (Jul 22, 2006)

We recently moved into a house with a GDO from "Overhead Door". Homelink does not work with our unit (although I haven't looked at the frequency). Homelink in the same Touareg worked fine at the previous house with a different GDO. The technicians from Overhead Door couldn't get it to work either (they tried different remotes, etc).


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Max's Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Max’s Touareg* »_We recently moved into a house with a GDO from "Overhead Door". Homelink does not work with our unit (although I haven't looked at the frequency). Homelink in the same Touareg worked fine at the previous house with a different GDO. The technicians from Overhead Door couldn't get it to work either (they tried different remotes, etc). 

that's very interesting because it says right on the box homelink compatible
i have the overhead door silentmax xl (belt driven)
what's also weird is that they're listed on homelink's website too.


----------



## swan918 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi imajeanius. I know this thread is really old and I see you are still active in the forums, so I'm hoping you see this. Did you ever get your Homelink to work? I'm having the exact same issue at the same point you got to. Homelink button programmed successfully, but GDO won't learn the Homelink button. Not sure if we have(had) the same GDO, mine is a Overhead Door SilentMax 4040. Thanks.


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow, you are bringing this one back from the dead, hehe. Have you considered the homelink compatibility bridge? I have an 09 Touareg and a 11 Audi A4 and both needed the bridge for homelink to work with my new garage door opener. Just something to check out.


----------

